# 8" Mini Shear Brake



## BMyers (Apr 25, 2010)

I want a shear and brake to fabricate the cab for my Cracker Locomotive. Does anyone have
the mini 8" shear brake that HF, Grizzly and a few others sell ? I would like some feedback.
My use is mostly copper and brass.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 25, 2010)

I have the slightly larger cousin. 





I have not really used it much. Should do more with it. I did take it apart clean debur and lubricate. These are typical of the import machine a solid machine but fit and finish need help. also in my experience you need to put a radius on the bending leaves. A sharp edge will put grooves in the metal that are stress points and cause cracking . I was trained in aircraft sheet metal. a small radius is ok but never a sharp bend . IIRC the edges on the leaves are shipped pretty sharp and with burs. 

just a couple of observations, both machines rated at 22ga steel so a bit thicker with copper. 
the 7 1/2 inch machine is 27 lbs and cost almost $200
the 12" is 114 lbs for 260$ plus you get the slip roller 
I picked mine up at the Grizzly show room a few years back, when it was on sale, so saved on shipping . IIRC looking at the two side by side I felt that the 12" 3 in one was a better value .
 I have heard that the 30" units have a bit too much flex. 
Hope this helps. 
Tin


----------



## BMyers (Apr 25, 2010)

that looks like a nicer machine.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 30, 2010)

a little more discussion here.
http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/showthread.php?t=32469
Tin


----------

